

IBM's Watson Designed the Worst Burrito I've Ever Had - simonster
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3045147/ibms-watson-designed-the-worst-burrito-ive-ever-hadestination=http://www.fastcodesign.com/3045147/ibms-watson-designed-the-worst-burrito-ive-ever-had

======
wodenokoto
Just because you wrap a tortilla around some ingredients doesn't mean it will
nor have to taste like tex-mex.

